
Comparably's new equity calc helps tech workers figure out the % they should get - nettas
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/12/comparablys-newest-feature-helps-tech-employees-figure-out-their-startup-equity/
======
rissyrussell
The problem with equity as compensation is that most employees don't
understand what equity really is... They don't know how equity dilution really
works in the startup world or what their equity is really worth. Trying to
make equity more transparent is a good start but there are bunch of other
factors to consider, like whether it's worth accepting in the place of a
higher salary

